# Le Cordon Bleu/Art Institute



## acerezo (May 1, 2010)

Hello!

I plan on going to culinary school after this summer. but i can't decide which school to go to..im stuck between Le cordon bleu in Pasadena Ca or art institute in Santa Ana Ca (please dont be offended that I am comparing the two) Art institute offers a great culinary program and I'm sure so does LCB. Does anybody have any advice for me? How is it at Le cordon bleu and Art institute? will the school's credibility help me after getting my degree?


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

I go to AI, and while I have my complaints I like what I'm learning and find the curriculum sensible - there's a big emphasis on the business side of the business, but the chefs are very pro and actually give a damn, which is all I can ask for. the adminsitrative side of the school is pretty slick too, and the school has great resources (library stocked with DVDs, mics & big screen projections in all the kitchens, etc). Where the AI program is lacking is going to be the kind of refinement you might see at CIA or pre-LCB CCA, eg 2 weeks of wine tasting or that kind of palette refinement. It's not that they don't try to do things like that in other ways (lots of demos and events), it's just not on the curriculum like it was/is at those old school programs.

Not knowing anything about the individual campuses I can't comment on the strength of the programs there (because this is really going to be determined by whoever is running the program on that campus and the quality of the faculty). But I can say that being in an area  with a strong restaurant scene can make a pretty huge difference.

Santa Ana isn't exactly a dead area for that, and of course travelling south into the beach cities changes that, but that's not exactly around the corner. Pasadena on the other hand might well be swimming in restaurants, might not, I don't know where the campus is specifically.

Not going to speculate on LCB despite hearing lots of opinions cause I haven't seen it for myself.

Whatever you do, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## chris07 (Jul 12, 2010)

I go to the Scottsdale Culinary Institute in Scottsdale AZ which is a LCB school. I personally feel that the program is good and the information I have learned while going to the school is exceptional if not better for every class. We focus more so on the fundementals of cooking, but cover everything. My biggest problem with the school is the fact it is 40000 dollars (might only be SCI tuition.) I would seriously consider LBC over AI though.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Hello, I'm not a fan of LCB. This is IMO but the students out of LCB are not well trained in the business of food service and think top chef is everywhere. If you are going to college, not school go for 4 years and get a degree that will work well. I of course am an alumni of Johnson And Wales which I highly recommend. Check out how the instructors J&W is tops hands down. Good luck and do your homework. There is a great baking school in your area the San Fransisco Baking institute. check out breadhilz.com under Links


----------

